# Capella - No Fly



## DizZa (17/10/16)

As you all know Capella has some stock we all so desperately want but unfortunately they can't fly it to South Africa.

Well never say never, vote in the poll above and let us know what you would like to see.

You only get 3 votes, so if there is something you would like more than what is available on list comment below and save the vote for when I add it to the poll!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glytch (17/10/16)

What's the issue with Capella?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (17/10/16)

Glytch said:


> What's the issue with Capella?




They have said flavours above(and a few others) on a no-fly list.

TFA has a few non-flyers due to a high flash point. I take Capella has the same problem as well.

Bottom line is you can't get it here in SA via the normal way.


----------



## daniel craig (17/10/16)

Glytch said:


> What's the issue with Capella?


Certain concentrates can't be shipped to SA due to their flash point ratings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/10/16)

Does that mean one can get them here via ship @DizZa ?
Just curious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (17/10/16)

Silver said:


> Does that mean one can get them here via ship @DizZa ?
> Just curious



I suppose if you could find someone willing to put a box or two in his container, and willing to take the risk of losing your parcel you probably could @Silver all I am saying is where there is a will there is a way. 
If there is enough interest I might look into a tip I received and make it happen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ettiennedj (17/10/16)

@DizZa , any chance you are willing to do the same with TFA "no flyers" at some stage?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (17/10/16)

ettiennedj said:


> @DizZa , any chance you are willing to do the same with TFA "no flyers" at some stage?




Hi @ettiennedj I haven't done anything as yet. Just looking at options for now! 
Will keep you posted!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DizZa (23/10/16)

Small batch of No-Fly Capella Flavouring arrived.

It worked out to be very expensive though.

Would you pay R80 a 10ml for your voted flavour in the poll? 

Note the small batch brought in will not be for sale. It was merely a test run.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Effjh (23/10/16)

DizZa said:


> Small batch of No-Fly Capella Flavouring arrived.
> 
> It worked out to be very expensive though.
> 
> ...



I've paid more than that for 10ml Flavorah concentrates, so no issues with R80/pc considering the fact we don't have access to these at the moment. If it is a success, I recommend looking at TFA's no-flyers as well. I know lots of people miss some flavours that got slapped on the no-fly list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (23/10/16)

I'd pay R80 but only for Sugar Cookie v1 because I know I'll use it all and then some. For more esoteric flavours which are only used in one or two hit recipes, I'd tend to sub or not make the juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (23/10/16)

DizZa said:


> Note the small batch brought in will *not be for sale*. It was merely a test run.



That's such a tease. I would pay the R80/10ml for SC V1 because I'm just too lazy to import it myself. I've passed on some recipes that I really wanted to try but couldn't because of the SC V1 availability. @DizZa would the price be cheaper per ml in the larger quantities like say 50ml?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (23/10/16)

Absolutely! I would be willing to pay that, not for all of them but at least SC v 1 as has been mentioned. I have had the pleasure of getting my hands on a few ml and the hype is real, the stuff is delicious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ettiennedj (23/10/16)

Same here. Hopefully larger bottles will work out more economical.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (23/10/16)

R80 is fair for no flyers. Must look into TFA as well please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (23/10/16)

I'd pay R80 for SC, Vanilla Cup Cake and Cake Batter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (23/10/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> That's such a tease. I would pay the R80/10ml for SC V1 because I'm just too lazy to import it myself. I've passed on some recipes that I really wanted to try but couldn't because of the SC V1 availability. @DizZa would the price be cheaper per ml in the larger quantities like say 50ml?



I might be able to depending on how much I bring in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (23/10/16)

Ill also be down for those three flavors in 50mls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (23/10/16)

I'd be down for CAP Sugar Cookie & am seriously looking for TFA Key Lime with a sore heart - 100ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (24/10/16)

R80 is more than fair for something that otherwise isn't available!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (27/10/16)

A bit random but could they not dilute the concentrate a bit with VG or PG to get the flash point higher and thus shipped?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (28/10/16)

Duffie12 said:


> A bit random but could they not dilute the concentrate a bit with VG or PG to get the flash point higher and thus shipped?



Most of them have v2 out. Some chemicals taken out, diluted, who knows what they did? Point is we want originals!

#flashpointsmustfall!

On a brighter note, placing an order this weekend. So in about 3 or so weeks all these V1's will be available!

Will look into TFA Flammables depending if this batch is a success or not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DizZa (28/10/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> I would pay the R80/10ml for SC V1 because I'm just too lazy to import it myself.




Hi @Blu_Marlin 

I take when you say import yourself it is from a flavouring distributor and not the manufacturer themselves? 
One should watch out for that as they do not specify that it is indeed a Flammable shipment, and you could end up losing your parcel.

As for commercial guys like myself we cannot bring in from a distributor who already decanted the liquids as we cannot obviously vouch for legitimacy of said concentrate. 
When our Flammables do arrive you can be sure that we will upload a photo including the batch number from Capella themselves. 
I would advise each customer potentially buying any "rare" flavouring to ask for said supporting documentation as it would be unfair for those who can guarantee the legitimacy, to those who buy from distributors that decanted themselves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (28/10/16)

Silver said:


> Does that mean one can get them here via ship @DizZa ?
> Just curious


@Silver , I think the only "ship" at the moment is Fasttech, because of their delivery times

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (29/10/16)

DizZa said:


> Hi @Blu_Marlin
> 
> *I take when you say import yourself it is from a flavouring distributor and not the manufacturer themselves? *
> One should watch out for that as they do not specify that it is indeed a Flammable shipment, and you could end up losing your parcel.
> ...



@DizZa If I were to import it I think it would have to be from one of the distributors. Not sure what the MoQ from the manufacturer would be. I say “I think” as I probably would not do it but given the right motivation anything is possible. I would rather the local vendors take that risk and I would gladly pay extra for the concentrate because of such risks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (31/10/16)

See list of Capella No-Flyers inbound here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (31/10/16)

DizZa said:


> See list of Capella No-Flyers inbound here.



@DizZa quick question, don't know how you are getting them here, that can stay your trade secret.... but would there be an issue getting this to joburg? surely it has to be put on a plane to get this side of the country?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (31/10/16)

Soutie said:


> @DizZa quick question, don't know how you are getting them here, that can stay your trade secret.... but would there be an issue getting this to joburg? surely it has to be put on a plane to get this side of the country?



Domestic flights are not a problem for these products. 
It flies all over the states. Dont ask me why, I have done a ton of research and this is what they reckon.
Beats me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Soutie (31/10/16)

DizZa said:


> Domestic flights are not a problem for these products.
> It flies all over the states. Dont ask me why, I have done a ton of research and this is what they reckon.
> Beats me



That is good to know, might be an issue with the height international flights get to and the fact that cargo holds are rarely pressurized. 

You better be bringing a lot of sugar cookie V1, I think you are going to run dry pretty quickly. I know I'm going to help that happen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DizZa (31/10/16)

Soutie said:


> That is good to know, might be an issue with the height international flights get to and the fact that cargo holds are rarely pressurized.
> 
> You better be bringing a lot of sugar cookie V1, I think you are going to run dry pretty quickly. I know I'm going to help that happen




It will be a rather limited first batch. And I'll first bring in TFA Flammables before I re-order. 
So be quick!
Ill let the forumites know when it is ready first to give you guys a head start!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (31/10/16)

DizZa said:


> It will be a rather limited first batch. And I'll first bring in TFA Flammables before I re-order.
> So be quick!
> Ill let the forumites know when it is ready first to give you guys a head start!



Credit card at the ready, just say the word

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Effjh (31/10/16)

DizZa said:


> It will be a rather limited first batch. And I'll first bring in TFA Flammables before I re-order.
> So be quick!
> Ill let the forumites know when it is ready first to give you guys a head start!



It is obviously entirely up to you, just a thought... because SC v1 is so sought after, perhaps it will be a good idea to limit the amount on the first batch to say 30ml per person or whatever makes sense. I say this because I can already see someone buying the whole lot in one go and everyone else missing out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (31/10/16)

How about a pre-order list @DizZa ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping-J (19/11/16)

Yip, pre order will be a good idea.. ells I will be good with 2 x 30ml Sugar Cookie.. man even 1 is ok for just having it..

thanks to @the flavour mill for your service.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (21/11/16)

I need me some SC v1 , any update on this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Erica (21/11/16)

Nicholas said:


> I need me some SC v1 , any update on this


@Nicholas we are waiting for the shippment to land in South Africa. We will update once it's here

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## DizZa (22/11/16)

***FORMAL UPDATE***

Hi guys and girls, so just to keep everyone in the loop. 

The No-Flyers are on their way we just had a few delays regarding some matters not in our control.
There is nothing we could have done to avoid these delays, I can't give a definite ETA on the shipment.

Once it is in SA I can give you guys a definite ETA and we can do a pre-order on the site as I don't think it will last very long.

We are already in the process of doing another run as well as looking at TFA No-Flyers.

If there is anything else feel free to ask away.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (22/11/16)

DizZa said:


> ***FORMAL UPDATE***
> 
> Hi guys and girls, so just to keep everyone in the loop.
> 
> ...


Thanks @DizZa . TFA Key Lime pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/11/16)

Hi @DizZa
Will you have Sugar cookie v1 in 30ml? 

Also will you be getting new york cheesecake v1?
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (22/11/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @DizZa
> Will you have Sugar cookie v1 in 30ml?
> 
> Also will you be getting new york cheesecake v1?
> Thanks




CAP No Flyers:

CAP Banana
CAP Cake Batter
CAP Cinnamon Coffee Cake
CAP Cola
CAP Concord Grape With Stevia
CAP Cranberry
CAP Graham Cracker
CAP Grape
CAP Green Apple
CAP Irish Cream
CAP Juicy Lemon
CAP Juicy Peach
CAP Lemon Lime
CAP Lemon Meringue
CAP Orange Creamsicle
CAP Orange Mango
CAP Peanut Butter
CAP Root Bear
CAP Strawberries and Cream
CAP Sugar Cookie
CAP Sweet Strawberry
CAP Sweet Tangerine
CAP Sweet Tea
CAP Sweet Watermelon
CAP Vanilla Cupcake

All will only be available in 10ml for the first week.
If there is anything left we will consider selling larger quantities...

You can find NY Cheescake V1 here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/11/16)

@DizZa you dont even understand the fear i have of going onto your website and seeing sugar cookie v1 all sold out 

Thanks for the link now i fear waiting for the sugar cookie to arive and all the new york cheesecake gets sold out

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Deckie (22/11/16)

You know .... it's quite simple .... we've lived so long without these "No Flyers" that I won't be phased if I go onto your site & they're already sold out ... move on!!


----------



## Huffapuff (22/11/16)

I call dibs on some Sugar Cookie v1!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Glytch (24/11/16)

I can't wait to get me some SC V1.... yeah baby!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DizZa (29/11/16)

Anyone keen for some exciting news??

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (29/11/16)

Yes please.....


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW (29/11/16)

And...

Sent from my GRACE using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (29/11/16)

Oh boy, here we go! Ready them credit cards, I suspect the pre-order might be soon!


----------



## DizZa (29/11/16)

BOOOOOM!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Huffapuff (29/11/16)

Wicked! So how do I get me some of that sugar??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (29/11/16)

Huffapuff said:


> Wicked! So how do I get me some of that sugar??



I was thinking of keeping it all to myself!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (29/11/16)

DizZa said:


> I was thinking of keeping it all to myself!


SC v1 is the type of awesomeness you simply can't keep to yourself.
You *need *to share it with the rest of the world! 

So... How do we get some? ^^

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DizZa (29/11/16)

Huffapuff said:


> Wicked! So how do I get me some of that sugar??





PsyCLown said:


> SC v1 is the type of awesomeness you simply can't keep to yourself.
> You *need *to share it with the rest of the world!
> 
> So... How do we get some? ^^



Should be available by Thursday, some bottling and labeling to be done first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (29/11/16)

DizZa said:


> I was thinking of keeping it all to myself!


Yes ... I dare you ... these okes will crack ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/11/16)

@DizZa 
Can i suggest a pre order this evening that way we dont need to stress at 8am on Thursday it will all be sold out for some of us that can only order later on cause of work (just to be fair)

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (29/11/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> @DizZa
> Can i suggest a pre order this evening that way we dont need to stress at 8am on Thursday it will all be sold out for some of us that can only order later on cause of work (just to be fair)
> 
> Thanks




Noted, please book here

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Glytch (29/11/16)

How much do you have?


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/11/16)

Hi @DizZa 
Is everything still on track for tomorrow ?
Any idea what time the Capella no fly will be loaded? Wanted to try place order early so could get the concentrates maybe still tomorrow.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (30/11/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @DizZa
> Is everything still on track for tomorrow ?
> Any idea what time the Capella no fly will be loaded? Wanted to try place order early so could get the concentrates maybe still tomorrow.
> Thanks




Yes still on track! I would like to not put a time on as yet. We bottling and labeling like crazy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/11/16)

DizZa said:


> Yes still on track! I would like to not put a time on as yet. We bottling and labeling like crazy!



Awesome.... 
Send some bottles here i will help you decant them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DizZa (30/11/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Awesome....
> Send some bottles here i will help you decant them



Don't make those offers here! I might hold you to it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/11/16)

Can anyone point me to the list of TFA no fly flavours 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (30/11/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Can anyone point me to the list of TFA no fly flavours
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Ill be compiling one soon. Depending on how these Capella No Flyers do.


----------



## Andre (30/11/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Can anyone point me to the list of TFA no fly flavours
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/tfa-restricted-flavours.t24176/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/11/16)

Andre said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/tfa-restricted-flavours.t24176/


Thank you sir

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (1/12/16)

Going live!!


----------



## Deckie (1/12/16)

@DizZa I managed to order, you can clear my pre-order. Thanks Sir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/12/16)

DizZa said:


> Going live!!



Order placed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (1/12/16)

Order done and dusted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn (1/12/16)

@DizZa, Order placed, can cancel pre-order. Thanks

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (1/12/16)

Mine is done as you know 
I ended up taking an extra 10ml of SC v1 too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Mine is done as you know
> I ended up taking an extra 10ml of SC v1 too



Awesome....
Im so excited to get this vape mail.
Cant wait.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (1/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Awesome....
> Im so excited to get this vape mail.
> Cant wait.


I will prolly only get mine around the 12th or 13th I imagine, haha. So I have a bit of a wait ahead of me but it is fine.
I can wait


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I will prolly only get mine around the 12th or 13th I imagine, haha. So I have a bit of a wait ahead of me but it is fine.
> I can wait



Ahhhh crap... Out of town?


----------



## PsyCLown (1/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ahhhh crap... Out of town?


Waiting for stock of some other concentrates


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Waiting for stock of some other concentrates



Ahhh dam bud.
But im sure you use to waiting by now  (seen you purchase over the seas offten)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

